# Springtime coldwater experiences



## jethro (May 25, 2021)

I have spent some time trolling this spring with not much success. Fish have been few and far between.

Winnipesaukee rainbow, the only fish for the entire day:






Sunapee lake trout, not bad for a 3 hour outing:


----------



## LDUBS (May 25, 2021)

Nice fish, and good to see someone is getting out. Those dry streaks can be tough, but then I realize I would still rather be out on the water than doing a lot of other things. Catching is just a bonus!


----------



## Attwanl (Jun 11, 2021)

What did you catch it on?


----------

